# What happens if you don't harvest and let it keep growing?



## squirtle (Jan 13, 2008)

Just wonder what would happen to the plant if you don't harvest and just keep letting it grow ? would the bud still be smokable? or ?


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 13, 2008)

just dont, it will be a waste


----------



## Lacy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Its not a good idea as marijuana is an annual and has a certain 'set' life expectancy. Eevn if you don't set your lights back eventaully its gonna flower because it is in it genes to do so.*


----------



## psyclone (Jan 13, 2008)

it can re-veg, but you need to switch your light timings back to 18/6-24/24 bit of a waste though innit?


----------



## crazy-mental (Jan 13, 2008)

squirtle said:


> Just wonder what would happen to the plant if you don't harvest and just keep letting it grow ? would the bud still be smokable? or ?


have you got any plants, what are you growing?.


----------



## EmeraldPawn (Apr 28, 2012)

What happens Man is like playing a country western song backwards... you get your old lady back and all the heartbreak- harvest it and make some new friends dude


----------



## nattybongo (Apr 29, 2012)

The plant will explode and there will be sticky buds all over the walls. If outside, it's all over mother natures face.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol you got some replies..Basically the plant if fully budded then let go would more then likely die if kept on a flower schedule. Now if you harvested off the plant without going crazy you could go back to veg state which is known as revegging. You can get it restarted and eventually flower again but it adds months to your time and is usually just done to save a strain in an emergency.


----------



## amrcngror (Apr 29, 2012)

also if left to flower too long it will start producing "bananas" as a last resort to continue the cycle...


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Apr 29, 2012)

Exactly what the last two people said, she'll try to do the nasty with herself and then die.
I once talked to an old grower that said he always waited until the plant died, and harvested the buds only after they had dried on the dead plant... but i wouldnt risk it. The thc would probably just degrade (into cbd maybe? I can never remember) and mess up the end product.


----------



## richbrichard (May 18, 2012)

has anyone herd of letting a plant go so long it produced seeds i have done this and all seeds seem to be females ? i am very new to this just a couple years and would appreciate any info ,thanks


----------



## snake10g (May 18, 2012)

Trichomes turn amber as they degrade..look through a 60x microscope,and you can see degrading THC when they go to long.


----------



## ky|e (May 18, 2012)

ROFL epic EmeraldPawn


EmeraldPawn said:


> What happens Man is like playing a country western song backwards... you get your old lady back and all the heartbreak- harvest it and make some new friends dude


----------



## Decepticon (May 18, 2012)

i believe its called the soma method the fem plant will hermi out and in return you get female seeds 
but im not 100% sure if im right or not


----------



## dvs1038 (May 19, 2012)

Yeah its the way a MJ plant last ditch attempt at survival if it has not been fertilized by a male plant and is reaching the end of its cycle it will begin to turn hermie and produce seeds. So if you harvest all ur nice juicy buds from ur plant but wanna get some seeds for next year u leave some buds on there. And idk if the seeds will all come out female if so that is kool too. But from what I've read yes u will get seeds. Gonna try it for the 1st time this grow, I really want some seeds from this one strain I grew last year that has some nice bud was lucky and got 1 seed from the 2 plants I grew.


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2012)

I had a plant I coutdn't get to in time, got covered in red mites....


----------



## blindbaby (May 24, 2012)

it will get the hose!!


----------



## blindbaby (May 24, 2012)

it rubs the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again!!..


----------



## ForrestGreen (May 27, 2012)

i had left a recent strain of mine in 12/12 for around 18 weeks, due to the fact i found out that we had no clones, so in last resort i harvested that buds i had left on there, cutting around them to ensure leaves stayed. (no leaves= no photosynthesis ) but what was amazing to me was around 15 or 16 weeks about 2 weeks after a top of the plant harvest (leaving less than 1/3 of total buds on), new growth appears.
The new growth looks like over sized "foxtails" bright green, almost more lushes that when the original buds grew but never any male reproductive parts appear all the way until 18 or 19 weeks, the 1/3 was then harvested since the new growth appeared leaving all the leaves i could, is now back in 18/6 to hopefully reveg. this would be my first attempt at it and it is the longest plant to be under 12/12 in my 10 harvesting experiences.
The 1/3 that was left after 18 or 19 weeks was cured for about 20 days not including 5 days to dry to about 20% moisture. It was much different that the first 2/3 by many more ambers, and some very dark ambers, (60-100x) because of around the 2/3 harvesting date 12-13weeks in the trics were about 75%-20%-5% Cloudy-amber-clear. so in and extra 5-6 weeks it went to about 20%-60%-15%-5% Cloudy, solid/moderate amber color, dark/very dark amber color, clears or maybe cloudy. It was very nice to smoke, i only actually noticed a slighty moderate change to the way it smoked, but it had a slightly shorter cure than usual. As for the trichs being more ambers than not and with the extra dark ambers, it made the perfect sleep-time cure, nice body buzz and pretty powerful. I usually like to get a decent mixture with cloudy always dominant But its always up to the grower when He/She Harvests, i just personally like getting mind-blowed instead of couch-locked, 
FlithyFletch Has it right on too. Hope this helps, you got some pretty sketchy comments so far


----------



## Bigdog1980 (Oct 22, 2017)

richbrichard said:


> has anyone herd of letting a plant go so long it produced seeds i have done this and all seeds seem to be females ? i am very new to this just a couple years and would appreciate any info ,thanks


I didn't know a female could produce seed without a male. I have a skunk plant that is now 2 weeks over the flowering period and I don't see anything wrong with her at the moment


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 22, 2017)

Lacy said:


> *Its not a good idea as marijuana is an annual and has a certain 'set' life expectancy. Eevn if you don't set your lights back eventaully its gonna flower because it is in it genes to do so.*


Not true. People keep mother plants for years.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 22, 2017)

Bigdog1980 said:


> I didn't know a female could produce seed without a male. I have a skunk plant that is now 2 weeks over the flowering period and I don't see anything wrong with her at the moment


I wish you socks or new guys would quit bumping old threads. Another one got me.

These people are long gone.


----------



## Dan Drews (Oct 24, 2017)

Bigdog1980 said:


> I didn't know a female could produce seed without a male. I have a skunk plant that is now 2 weeks over the flowering period and I don't see anything wrong with her at the moment


That's what it means when a plant goes hermie (hermaphrodite) when a female plants develops male flowers in an attempt to self pollinate, usually the result of stress or desperation to re-create.


----------

